# Dactylorhiza hatarigea



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2012)

Now we have to wait till they bloom!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

You do live in a cool growing area.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes Sir


----------



## Berthold (Mar 22, 2012)

Hakone, good job. You have the plants for some month allready and they are not rotted yet.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 22, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone, good job. You have the plants for some month allready and they are not rotted yet.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone, good job. You have the plants for some month allready and they are not rotted yet.



I'm very lucky , from other breeders, their plant lives only 3 weeks after purchase


----------



## Berthold (Mar 22, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I'm very lucky , from other breeders, their plant lives only 3 weeks after purchase



students


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2012)

Berthold said:


> students



No, he is the *King* of orchids (30 years of experience with vitro breeding , fertilizer and pour) in West Germany.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone said:


> .........of experience with vitro breeding ,_* fertilizer and pour*_) in West Germany.




sorry,
do you mean "fertilizing and watering"


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> sorry,
> do you mean "fertilizing and watering"



No, you did not understand.

It is in West Germany 1 King of orchids and 1 Emperor of orchids:

-	the King of orchids has 30 years of experience with vitro breeding , fertilizer and pour.

-	the Emperor of orchids has 35 years of experience with fertilizing and watering.

Both have profiles neurosis but the king is cleverer than the Emperor


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Both have profiles neurosis but the king is cleverer than the Emperor



I pity those guys, 
but profile neurosis makes no pain ...............

thank God that you have no profile neurosis,
and that you are neither "King" nor "Emperor".

but YOU are just an innocent picture publisher of 
*wild digged endangered species Dactylorhiza hatagirea*


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> I pity those guys,
> but profile neurosis makes no pain ...............
> 
> thank God that you have no profile neurosis,
> ...



1/ - How do you know that is digged wild endangered species Dactylorhiza hatagirea ( picture )?
2/- Is that your statement or your assumption ?
3/- Are you sure that is a Dactylorhiza hatagirea ?
4/- If you are not sure, I tell you, that is a Dactylorhiza Dieter der Klein . 

Now is the end of your presentation please looking for another partner for your tango. Ask Berthold , he is still looking for a partner.

PS : but profile neurosis is the precursor of the paranoid style. The paranoid makes no pain, never. 

for your brain to remember



Heather said:


> A brief reminder for our friend Cyprimaniac:
> 
> Forum Rules - Read These Before Posting
> 
> ...


----------



## Berthold (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone, I think this is the last forum world wide where You are tolerated.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 23, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone, I think this is the last forum world wide where You are tolerated.



some more offending postings like this, and his time will run out,
also in this forum

but he has another chance:
there is an interesting orchid forum in VIETNAM 

they love self-exposer


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2012)

Wouldn't it be better that the people who have some sort of grudge against Hakone for whatever reason ( I don't even care about which reason ) to ignore his threads from now on.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Good advice, Marc.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 24, 2012)

Hakone said:


> 1/ - How do you know that is digged wild endangered species Dactylorhiza hatagirea ( picture )?
> 
> 3/- Are you sure that is a Dactylorhiza hatagirea ?
> 
> 5/- The paranoid makes no pain, never.



just a short reply, hopefully you are able and willing to understand..........

_3/- Are you sure that is a Dactylorhiza hatagirea ?_

*YOU write it in the "subject", if it is not true, you are a LIAR * 
_
1/ - How do you know that is digged wild endangered species Dactylorhiza hatagirea ( picture )?_

*YES, hatagirea is endangered species and every body in the forum 
can see that is "wild digged" from the severely damaged tuber, 
typical those broken "side roots" ! ! * :evil:

_5/- The paranoid makes no pain, never. _

*do you talk about your own experience ?? hopefully NOT..........* 

BTW THIS tuber will never flower for you,
so we have no chance see, 
whether you told the truth or you are just 
a liar, cockalorum and fairytale storyteller.

Warning: The tuber yields salep and is reputed as expectorant. 
Locally it is used as a nervine tonic and aphrodisiac. (information from the WWW)
have fun


----------



## Berthold (Mar 24, 2012)

Hakone are You confused with the thread or the forum now?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## tonyw (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you tell me where this 'species' is described? The only references to it on Google all refer to this forum .


----------



## Berthold (Mar 29, 2012)

tonyw said:


> Can you tell me where this 'species' is described? The only references to it on Google all refer to this forum .



You can find some more here http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=19838.0

Hakone is mixing up the name of the plant but he means *Dactylorhiza hatagirea*


----------



## Hakone (Mar 30, 2012)

tonyw said:


> Can you tell me where this 'species' is described? The only references to it on Google all refer to this forum .



The Orchids of Nepal , Bhakta Bahadur Raskoti , ISBN 978-9937-2-1-1726-2
Page 86 

http://www.danielwinkler.com/tibetan_orchids.htm

http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=242421813


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 30, 2012)

tonyw said:


> Can you tell me where this 'species' is described? The only references to it on Google all refer to this forum .



no wonder,
but you can find in the web a lot of informations and pictures 
when using the "correct" botanical name

*Dactylorhiza hatagirea
*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> just a short reply, hopefully you are able and willing to understand..........
> 
> _3/- Are you sure that is a Dactylorhiza hatagirea ?_
> 
> ...



beautiful written :clap:





cyprimaniac said:


> that I live in Germany.
> 
> and *I am really a "german child"* in contrary to hakone
> 
> ...









cyprimaniac said:


> hey friends,
> some years ago I received as a souvenir some tubers of the
> Dactylorhiza hatagirea species from a friend, who had a trecking tour to Nepal,
> when he bought the tubers on a local market.
> ...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2012)

Dactylorhiza blooms from May - July, it's a stupidity now show photo of blooming Dactylorhiza.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dactylorhiza blooms from May - July, it's a stupidity now show photo of blooming Dactylorhiza.



No Hakone You are wrong. My are in full flower now. Please think and then write.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No Hakone You are wrong. My are in full flower now. Please think and then write.



species please , outdoor or indoor ( greenhouse ).


----------



## tonyw (Apr 3, 2012)

Berthold said:


> You can find some more here http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=19838.0
> 
> Hakone is mixing up the name of the plant but he means *Dactylorhiza hatagirea*



Thank you that is very helpful.

It is difficult to believe some of the rude and offensive posts on this forum,I do not think I will be participating.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

tonyw said:


> Thank you that is very helpful.
> 
> It is difficult to believe some of the rude and offensive posts on this forum,I do not think I will be participating.



yes you are right, 
but remember that the ONLY OFFENSIVE person in this forum is hakone.

so,
conc. comment on the pic of white flowering Dacty above, 
which he took from my treath about 
*"Dact. hatagirea alba in flower now" (Aprl 1st)

*he posted it today April 3rd , 

*but already YESTERDAY April 2nd
I wrote this, and that the pic is from last year*



cyprimaniac said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I must tell you, that the story is not true.
> 
> ...



So think about hakone.....................

HE IS THE BAD GUY IN THIS FORUM ................

so what, if forumowner and/or moderators dont care about...................


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

tonyw said:


> It is difficult to believe some of the rude and offensive posts on this forum,I do not think I will be participating.



This is really what we need to avoid happening here. Please PM each other to death but avoid continuous and repetative rude public behavior; thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2012)

tonyw said:


> Thank you that is very helpful.
> 
> It is difficult to believe some of the rude and offensive posts on this forum,I do not think I will be participating.





NYEric said:


> This is really what we need to avoid happening here. Please PM each other to death but avoid continuous and repetative rude public behavior; thanks.



Tony, please don't think this behavior is typical. It is not. We are pretty tolerant here, but I think if this keeps up, we'll at least have to move any and all of their posts/threads to "Outback."


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)

update


----------

